# *****UK Spending Money Game No1*******



## diddldonna

I am sure many of you need to save up some pennies for some spending money for your Disney Vacation so i thought of a fun way we can all do that.

So heres how the game works:

1. Request to join here and i will provide you with a Number, Please put the number in your signature along with the words ' UK Spending Game' so that i know your playing. Tell me what date you need to save your spending money by. 

2. Find a Tin of any size, your welcome to decorate it if you wish (sealed ones are better as it stops you dipping in it). Would love to see photos of your tins 

3. Fill it with as many coins/notes as possible and share your fun ways here with us each time you add money to it. If you find some money on the floor out and about we will call that 'RoadKill'. You can add any money from lottery wins, loose change at the end of the day, Roadkill, birthday money, money made from car boots. (But Wages Money is not allowed in this game). 

4. Dont forget to share here with us each time you add some money and let us know where the money came from.

5. When you need your spending money for vacation, count it up and come back here and let us know the total and we will add that to your number.

6. If you fill one tin, your welcome to start another.

7. You can also include family members in this game just tell me who they are and i will include them in the game. 

If you have any questions please message me.

Let the fun begin.


----------



## diddldonna

NO1: diddldonna Feb 2013
NO2: catherine Aug 2013
NO3: Samf1971 Nov 2013
NO4: tinkerbells mum April 2013
NO5: Beep Sept 2013
NO6: Crabbie1 April 2013
NO7: Bekki Sept 2013 
NO8: tinkertaylor05 Jan 2013
NO9: ChipnDaleRule Aug 2014
NO10: mollies_mum Oct 2013
NO11: baylie666 Oct 2013
N012: thestevied Sept 2013
NO13: bex7583 No Date yet
NO14: Wills Mom May 2013
NO15: katiec 11 Sept 2013
NO16: Pinky166 Oct 2013
NO17: Disney Burns Sept 2013
NO18: madmumof2 10th Oct 2012
NO19: Tinks1984 Oct 2014
NO20: Magic Megadegs
NO21: Lizzi Feb 2013
NO22: saddler andy
NO23: franc July 2013
NO24: paul_toria96 aUG 2014
NO25: OhanaSam
NO26: buffer AUG/SEPT 2013
No27: davidmolliesmum


----------



## madmumof2

Aww I would have loved this but only have 4 weeks left and I already have a jar with some in! lol  I've had two terramundi pots before and when full they both had around £800 inside!!  

So that's my tip for everyone   Got another one a few weeks ago and will be smashing it in 3-4 weeks so it won't be nearly as much but hopefully enough to cover the train fare to the airport


----------



## catherine

Go on then I'll play along!  We're not going until Aug next year so still have plenty of time!


----------



## Samf1971

Oooh I'll join in too, sounds like fun.  We're saving up for November 2013


----------



## diddldonna

Thanks for joining your numbers are:

NO2: catherine Aug 2013
NO3: Samf1971 Nov 2013

Dont forget to add the number in your signature and update here when you add money to your pot


----------



## tinkerbells mum

This sounds like fun count me in I'm saving up for April 2013.  Can't wait to hear about how others are saving to meet the mouse!


----------



## catherine

I'll kick this off I just went around the house and picked up all the loose change and added it to the loose change that I had left from shopping so I'm off the mark!


----------



## diddldonna

tinkerbells mum said:
			
		

> This sounds like fun count me in I'm saving up for April 2013.  Can't wait to hear about how others are saving to meet the mouse!



Tinkerbells mum your number 4, I will add you to the list above as soon as I am back on my computer, my iPhone doesn't seem to have the option to allow it.


----------



## diddldonna

catherine said:
			
		

> I'll kick this off I just went around the house and picked up all the loose change and added it to the loose change that I had left from shopping so I'm off the mark!



Cool 

I've added change to mine from today's shopping.


----------



## Beep

Sounds good, count me in!

I started a tin today for our September 2013 trip, had my hair done and got £10 off so that went in the tin.
Saved £12 at the supermarket with BOGOF and special offers so that went in too.
Got £6 from a scratch card so that got added.
Found a £10 note in my jacket pocket, hadn't worn it for months as it didn't fit so that went in too. The £10 note I mean, not the jacket!

Not bad for the first day


----------



## diddldonna

Beep your number 5

Well done on your first day saving


----------



## tinkerbells mum

diddldonna said:


> Tinkerbells mum your number 4, I will add you to the list above as soon as I am back on my computer, my iPhone doesn't seem to have the option to allow it.



Thank you.  i've started off very small, found 5p on the floor in a shop today so will add my first roadkill  i hope i can add more than that before April though!!


----------



## diddldonna

We got a free trip on the bus due to problem with the ticket machine so the money we would have spent has now gone in the tin today. (£2.40)


----------



## Tinkerbell1989

I'd love to join in but I've only got 4 weeks before my holiday. But when I get back I'll definately join in to save for my next holiday in December 2013! 

Just a tip though... Check down those sofas! We did a spring clean today and found about £8 down the sides of the sofas (aswell as 13 pens, a chocolate coin and a pair of socks  )

Steffi xx


----------



## crabbie1

I will join in fingers toes and everything else crossed going in mid april 2013. Need to get a jar or pot first( has to be sealed though)


----------



## diddldonna

crabbie1 said:
			
		

> I will join in fingers toes and everything else crossed going in mid april 2013. Need to get a jar or pot first( has to be sealed though)



Thanks for joining crabbie1 your no6  good luck in finding a jar or pot. A cheap way is to find a Pringles tube, wash it and sealed it with tape and cut a slit in the top  also you get to eat he Pringles too.


----------



## tinkerpea

I will join in too!

We have our trip in 4 wks so im saving right now for that although we stupidly didnt seal the darn thing and everytime we have needed change we just grabbed it out of that 

Im sufe by now we could easily of had around £100 more if it wasnt for every body dipping in for lunch money etc!!!!!

Anyways ive now sealed the pot for the next 4 wks lol to see what we can save 
BUT i will be making a much nicer one or buying one as soon as i get back so i can save our spending money for the next trip!
Ill start the proper game when i get back as Dh and I are hoping to do an alone trip next yr, we just have to know when our next posting kicks in! At least if it ends up being the yr after as a family we will have more time to save


----------



## Bekki

I'd like to join please we go on 26th Sept 2013.

Thanks


----------



## diddldonna

tinkerpea said:
			
		

> I will join in too!
> 
> We have our trip in 4 wks so im saving right now for that although we stupidly didnt seal the darn thing and everytime we have needed change we just grabbed it out of that
> 
> Im sufe by now we could easily of had around £100 more if it wasnt for every body dipping in for lunch money etc!!!!!
> 
> Anyways ive now sealed the pot for the next 4 wks lol to see what we can save
> BUT i will be making a much nicer one or buying one as soon as i get back so i can save our spending money for the next trip!
> Ill start the proper game when i get back as Dh and I are hoping to do an alone trip next yr, we just have to know when our next posting kicks in! At least if it ends up being the yr after as a family we will have more time to save



Ok come back here when your ready after your hols and I will add you then, lol that's why I've suggested sealed tins etc. for this game as I know I would keep dipping into it.


----------



## diddldonna

Bekki said:
			
		

> I'd like to join please we go on 26th Sept 2013.
> 
> Thanks



Hi welcome to the game  your number 7 x


----------



## tinkertaylor05

Can I join too?? I am rubbish at saving money just spent the start of my savings on clothes at DLP 

I actually started a tin off about 2 weeks ago, I have no idea what's in there so far. I've used an old Roses tin from christmas, dd and I sealed it with tape then decorated it with wrapping paper and covered that with a collage of wdw/Orlando inspired images from travel brochures etc I'm not saving anything less than 20p in the tin but have started a sub tin for coins less than that.

Also just commited to making some changes to save more for holidays, been 2 weeks so far of cycling to work again saving on average £4/day in bus fares and the biggie starts tomorrow ..... quitting smoking


----------



## diddldonna

tinkertaylor05 said:


> Can I join too?? I am rubbish at saving money just spent the start of my savings on clothes at DLP
> 
> I actually started a tin off about 2 weeks ago, I have no idea what's in there so far. I've used an old Roses tin from christmas, dd and I sealed it with tape then decorated it with wrapping paper and covered that with a collage of wdw/Orlando inspired images from travel brochures etc I'm not saving anything less than 20p in the tin but have started a sub tin for coins less than that.
> 
> Also just commited to making some changes to save more for holidays, been 2 weeks so far of cycling to work again saving on average £4/day in bus fares and the biggie starts tomorrow ..... quitting smoking



Your welcome to join us 

When do you want to save the money by? Your number 8 in the list 

Good luck with quitting smoking


----------



## ChipnDaleRule

Count me in

We're planning on August 2014.I've got a very old plastic Quality Street jar that i usually put all 1 2 5 and 10p in for DH Christmas present but i think i will sack that and use it as my Disney fund instead, well you have to get your priorities in the right order


----------



## bex7583

oo i love this  i have 9 tins on the go already ?? the kids keep finding new tins they want to use 

we have a cupcake sealed tin in the kids bedroom so far i know my son has put £5 of his birthday money in ( plus they like to shake there dads trousers for coins)

we have a big  sealed tin decorated with cut up disney brochures in the kitchen this also has a £5 note in 

then i have a old big jelly beans tube( also decorated with pitures cut from old brochures in the kitchen this has got £2 worth of bagged up coppers plus some old euros?

we have the ceramic bus in the kitchen this is where daddy usually puts his change after work 

then i have a selection 4 diffrent size jack daniels bottles they fit 5ps in but the big 3 litre one fits £1 coins in thats got about £30 in 

and finally its the jumbo plastic cola bottle giant sized money box , the kids have this next to the rocking horse 

good idea with the bus fare 9 i have just stareted cycling places so may start putting what i save in bus are in £1.80 each way  2 or 3 times a week


----------



## bex7583

i would ideally like to go sept 2013 but its looking unlikely


----------



## diddldonna

ChipnDaleRule said:


> Count me in
> 
> We're planning on August 2014.I've got a very old plastic Quality Street jar that i usually put all 1 2 5 and 10p in for DH Christmas present but i think i will sack that and use it as my Disney fund instead, well you have to get your priorities in the right order



Welcome to the Game

Your Number 9


----------



## diddldonna

bex7583 said:


> i would ideally like to go sept 2013 but its looking unlikely



I hope you can x


----------



## tinkertaylor05

diddldonna said:


> Your welcome to join us
> 
> When do you want to save the money by? Your number 8 in the list
> 
> Good luck with quitting smoking



Thanks I'll go with end of Jan 13 as paid date for first cruise is 01/02/13 then will prob start another ready for wdw in Oct 13


----------



## mollies_mum

I'd really like to join please. We are going on 19th October 2013. I already have a large sealed tin where I put £2 coins and £5 notes, I think there's about £60 in it, we also have a large glass bottle for 10p coins and under- I do a sweep of everyone in my house (and their wallets) before they go to bed each night! 
Good luck everyone


----------



## diddldonna

mollies_mum said:


> I'd really like to join please. We are going on 19th October 2013. I already have a large sealed tin where I put £2 coins and £5 notes, I think there's about £60 in it, we also have a large glass bottle for 10p coins and under- I do a sweep of everyone in my house (and their wallets) before they go to bed each night!
> Good luck everyone



Thanks for joining Great Start, your number 10


----------



## bex7583

i just gave the kids 50p to buy some sweets but they didnt buy anything so have come home and added the 50p to the cake tin in there bedroom


----------



## baylie666

Can I join in please. We go 1st - 22nd October 2013.

I Have a coppers and 5p tin set for it, but I also transfer any odd amount under £1 from my main bank account to my savings every day, and whenever I log in or buy something. (love internet banking)


----------



## ChipnDaleRule

I have now decorated the Quality Street tin in Florida brochure cut outs and put it on the mantle piece next to our MK family photo. DD came home and immediately but the change from her dinner money in (30p),DS declined (typical)


----------



## catherine

I won the bonus ball game at work so I put the money into my container!


----------



## thestevied

Count me in Donna! 

I'm going to wdw next September 21st. 

I already have started two money saving tins.... One giant plastic bud bottle that I'm filling with coppers and silvers and one darth maul money box that I'm filling with £2 coins only that I get in my change. Can I start with these?


----------



## thestevied

diddldonna said:


> Thanks for joining crabbie1 your no6  good luck in finding a jar or pot. A cheap way is to find a Pringles tube, wash it and sealed it with tape and cut a slit in the top  *also you get to eat he Pringles too*.



love this, hilarious!!


----------



## thestevied

bex7583 said:


> i just gave the kids 50p to buy some sweets but they didnt buy anything so have come home and added the 50p to the cake tin in there bedroom



You have some amazing kids!


----------



## thestevied

Just spent a couple of hours counting all the money up (whilst watching the Murray match so thoroughly enjoyed it!). I've got £44 in £2 coins, and £123.70 in coppers and silvers. Just gonna keep going till September next year and see how high I can get it!


----------



## tinkerbells mum

My DD and I have just finished decorating an old celebrations tin with Disney pictures.  I've added some money to it today I was meant to be going out to lunch with an old work colleague but she ended up bringing lunch to me the money i saved went straight in the pot. It's a start but still a long way to go lol xx


----------



## mollies_mum

diddldonna said:


> Thanks for joining Great Start, your number 10


----------



## bex7583

what number am i ?

i have no set date to save but but the sooner i save the sooner the dp will let me book 

i was sat at the bus stop today but my friend pulled up and gave me a lift to town and home so saved £4


----------



## Wills Mom

This is a great idea!! Can I join please? We're planning for next May  I haven't got a container yet but I'll find one today and decorate it - cause thats half the fun isn't it


----------



## katiec

We were given a terramundi pot as a wedding present 5 years ago ;-).

Instead of smashing it DH drilled a hole in the bottom when the time came to empty it


----------



## diddldonna

Updated with everyones numbers:

NO11: baylie666 Oct 2013
N012: thestevied Sept 2013
NO13: bex7583 No Date yet
NO14: Wills Mom May 2013

Thanks for all joining.

Added £2.60 in change today to my tin


----------



## diddldonna

katiec said:


> We were given a terramundi pot as a wedding present 5 years ago ;-).
> 
> Instead of smashing it DH drilled a hole in the bottom when the time came to empty it


----------



## katiec

Hi - cant requote as in phone but would love to join in
(sorry didn't read the first posts :-0)

Got a year to fill a pot or two.

Katie x


----------



## Wills Mom

Great  I'll update my signature tomorrow on the computer


----------



## thestevied

diddldonna said:
			
		

> Updated with everyones numbers:
> 
> NO11: baylie666 Oct 2013
> N012: thestevied Sept 2013
> NO13: bex7583 No Date yet
> NO14: Wills Mom May 2013
> 
> Thanks for all joining.
> 
> Added £2.60 in change today to my tin



Thanks Donna. Updated my siggy now. Wife got another two pound coin today and a few more coppers!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## thestevied

Ok, signature now updated I hope...

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## bex7583

i think i have added my number to my signature now 

im really hoping i can book before the current free dining offer ends to go next year , however im in a battle with a sensible dh who wants to pay off all our existing debt and not book until may 2014 !!!


----------



## catherine

Added more £s to our fund!  I was going to get a taxi which would've cost me a fiver, then I was going to buy a sandwich £2.50 but I decided to make one and then a couple of times I haven't bought chocolate bars so that I could put that money in the pot.


----------



## diddldonna

Wow everyone's doing so well  I've added a couple more pound, also I am doing slimming world, each time I loose 1 pound in weight I am putting 1 pound in the tin, so far I've included 5 pounds, weigh in tonight. X


----------



## Beep

I went to lunch with a friend yesterday and she insisted on paying so that was about £20 saved and straight in the tin.

Someone gave me a car park ticket which saved me £5.50 - straight in the tin too!


----------



## ChipnDaleRule

I usually treat myself to a coffee after food shopping but i didnt today,thats £2 in the tin


----------



## baylie666

diddldonna said:


> Wow everyone's doing so well  I've added a couple more pound, also I am doing slimming world, each time I loose 1 pound in weight I am putting 1 pound in the tin, so far I've included 5 pounds, weigh in tonight. X



That is a fantastic idea.....I am on a diet and could do exactly that. Do I ahve to backdate it though as have lost 56lbs so far....not sure I've got a spare £56


----------



## mollies_mum

Well done everyone, keep it up! This is just a great idea, it's really motivating me into saving and thinking about how I can get a few more pounds into my tin!
I've been selling a few bits on ebay and I've just checked my paypal account and I've made £42 so I'm adding that to my total so far!


----------



## catherine

diddldonna said:


> Wow everyone's doing so well  I've added a couple more pound, also I am doing slimming world, each time I loose 1 pound in weight I am putting 1 pound in the tin, so far I've included 5 pounds, weigh in tonight. X



This is a really good idea. I'm just starting a diet so I hope that you won't mind if I steal this from you! Hopefully it will motivate me to stay on track! More pounds lost = more £s in the pot!


----------



## Pinky166

I'd like to join you all.  We are hoping to go back October 2013.

I have a terramundi pot which i've been collecting £1 & £2 coins in for about 8 months ish, it feels about half way full.  I can;t wait to open it & see how much is in there!! 

I also have a couple of the sealed tin can type money boxes, one with smiley faces like this  which i'm using for Bronze coins and the other is a Cars 2 one which i'm using for Silver coins. I started these about two weeks ago so not much in them yet.

I will be adding to my pot with money from selling my junk on eBay, I will try to make hubby's lunch as much as possible rather than him spending a fortune in the canteen each day (I've added £4 as I made his lunch today) also if I save money on the weekly food shop etc.


----------



## Wills Mom

Just updated my siggie!!  I went to pay for car parking today and it was FREE so saved 3 and that went straight into the jar! I rooted through my old handbags and came up with lots of copper change and went through DH's jeans pockets - with his permission  and got more change! So just counted it up and I have 13.25 to start off! Don't have a proper jar yet so I've got everything thrown in together but I'm getting two separate jars - one for the decent change, and another for the coppers. Feel great to have a start gotten on it!


----------



## diddldonna

I'll add all the new people who wants to join to the list as soon as I can get on my laptop 

Loving your saving tips x


----------



## diddldonna

catherine said:
			
		

> This is a really good idea. I'm just starting a diet so I hope that you won't mind if I steal this from you! Hopefully it will motivate me to stay on track! More pounds lost = more £s in the pot!



Your most welcome to use this idea, I lost another 1 pound this week so I've just added £1 to my tin. I hope to loose at least 2 stone by feb, more would be nice. Lost 6 pounds in 3 weeks


----------



## tinkerbells mum

Added a bit more yesterday, I didn't spend quite as much as I thought I would shopping so the change went straight in the pot xx


----------



## catherine

diddldonna said:


> Your most welcome to use this idea, I lost another 1 pound this week so I've just added £1 to my tin. I hope to loose at least 2 stone by feb, more would be nice. Lost 6 pounds in 3 weeks



Well done!


----------



## Pinky166

Just had £5 paid into my account from Quidco, so i've put that in my pot.


----------



## Disney Burns

Count me in my DW and I are going in september 2013!

Going to buy a tin today to start saving!!!


----------



## tinkerbells mum

Just saved £1.50 in the dry cleaners by asking for NHS discount so that's going straight in the tin.  Glad to see everyone is doing well xx


----------



## madmumof2

Ok scrap what I said before!  I have less than 4 weeks to go but want to see just how much we can save in that time!

I've had two pots before, I think one had £800, the first had £1200 in it!

The new one was only bought a little while ago so I think there's only about £100 ish in that one BUT my children all have one too and they've had theirs for a while!

My baby boy's one is smaller than ours his is almost full!  My other two children have theirs around half full, so I'll add everything we've all got together just before we go 

Can I have a number?  We leave on the 10th of October 2012, we'll be smashing the pots a few days before!


----------



## bex7583

well walked to town again so 2 £1 coins in the giant jack daniels bottle


----------



## diddldonna

We be one my computer in 1 hour to update everyone's numbers, need to go do food shop first. 

Added £2 coin I found hiding in my bag.


----------



## Wills Mom

Spent less than expected on groceries - saved €10! Delighted


----------



## Pinky166

Stole all the loose change out of hubby's wallet & added it to the pot.  Don't worry he is used to it.


----------



## tinkerbells mum

It's the end of the week so I've added all the loose change in my purse.  I'm sure I've got enough to get my first Mickey Bar now lol xx


----------



## baylie666

Not managed to save any more momey. 
I don't use cash most of the time so this is proving really difficult.


----------



## catherine

tinkerbells mum said:


> Just saved £1.50 in the dry cleaners by asking for NHS discount so that's going straight in the tin.  Glad to see everyone is doing well xx



Just curious as to which dry cleaners that you used? I didn't know that any dry cleaners gave a NHS discount!


----------



## catherine

Added all my loose change that's left over from the last few days!


----------



## diddldonna

New members joining us are:

NO15: katiec ?
NO16: Pinky166 Oct 2013
NO17: Disney Burns Sept 2013
NO18: madmumof2 10th Oct 2012

Katiec what month are you going so i can add.

Also if i have missed anyone let me know.


----------



## Pinky166

baylie666 said:


> Not managed to save any more momey.
> I don't use cash most of the time so this is proving really difficult.



We hardly use cash too, everything possible goes on our Virgin Amex card so we earn miles! 

Aswell as my savings tins, I have a seperate online sayings account, so if I save anything on my weekly shop etc I transfer it from my regular account to my holiday savings account....basically a virtual savings pot.


----------



## Wills Mom

Got two savings tins this afternoon - the kind you need to open with a tin opener so I can't get into the tins until they're full cause I'm a disaster for "robbing" from my savings  but now I've no choice but to wait  Love the idea of this diddldonna!! When I have all my savings for our next trip I'll have you to thank for it


----------



## baylie666

Pinky166 said:


> We hardly use cash too, everything possible goes on our Virgin Amex card so we earn miles!
> 
> *Aswell as my savings tins, I have a seperate online sayings account, so if I save anything on my weekly shop etc I transfer it from my regular account to my holiday savings account....basically a virtual savings pot. *



I already have an online savings account and I put anything under £1 in there whenever I get paid, or log onto my account, but in 6 months I only have £57......


----------



## diddldonna

Wills Mom said:


> Got two savings tins this afternoon - the kind you need to open with a tin opener so I can't get into the tins until they're full cause I'm a disaster for "robbing" from my savings  but now I've no choice but to wait  Love the idea of this diddldonna!! When I have all my savings for our next trip I'll have you to thank for it



Thanks that is very kind of you, I wanted a fun idea to keep me motivated and others to stop me opening the tin before i need to. I am loving reading everyones savings every day x


----------



## diddldonna

A big amount went in my tin, my sister owed me some money and she brought it round this evening so in the tin goes £12.20


----------



## Disney Burns

Got 3 tins today   one for loose change gonna save all my 50ps for the second one and gonna put £2 in the other one every week. Put bout £2 in change in my loose one already. Hoping to have a good few hundred pounds extra before we go away.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## madmumof2

Found a fiver in my pocket I forgot I had put there!  £5 more in my terramundi pot.  

Lots of loose change found in the car added to the kids pots


----------



## Pinky166

Thanks for my number Donna.


----------



## tinkerbells mum

catherine said:


> Just curious as to which dry cleaners that you used? I didn't know that any dry cleaners gave a NHS discount!



it was Smarty Pants.  i wasn't sure if they did NHS discount but i asked and he said "why not" and gave me 10% off!!!  its always worth asking and i always carry my ID Card with me.


----------



## Wills Mom

diddldonna said:
			
		

> Thanks that is very kind of you, I wanted a fun idea to keep me motivated and others to stop me opening the tin before i need to. I am loving reading everyones savings every day x



 I'm terrible for opening my savings jars before I should cause the nosiness gets too much!! But you guys'll keep me on the straight and narrow


----------



## catherine

Adding more £s We were going to get lunch out but decided to eat at home and save the money!


----------



## tinkerbells mum

Just got back from town and I've put all the change in my purse in the tin.  DD finished decorating it last night, it's got so much cellotape on it I'm not sure we'll ever be able to open it lol!


----------



## diddldonna

No money in the tin today for me


----------



## Wills Mom

Saved €2.74 on baby formula, got a special offer so thats gone into the tin


----------



## bex7583

woo £14 whole shiney pounds went in my tin yesterday , i looked after a friends little girl for the day and got £20 (minus a few cocktails ) then put the change in the jar


----------



## katiec

diddldonna said:
			
		

> No money in the tin today for me



Me neither - but we did shop in Aldi & got tons of stuff for £30  and 2 weeks worth of meat at the butchers for £50 ;-)

My big savings will be from not buying lunch at work & big things like the Karen Millen bag I've got me eye on but as its £150 I'll have to take my eye off it I think!!!

Katie. X


----------



## thestevied

Just sold some old NFL shirts on eBay for £51 so that's getting changed straight into $'s

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## diddldonna

No money added again today due to using my card and my bus pass is still valid until Wednesday so no change from that yet. Hope everyone else is having better luck.


----------



## Wills Mom

diddldonna said:
			
		

> No money added again today due to using my card and my bus pass is still valid until Wednesday so no change from that yet. Hope everyone else is having better luck.



None for me today either - we have a wedding on Thursday so I'll be raiding DHs trouser pockets on Friday morning for the change after his day of drinking! I should make a nice profit


----------



## mollies_mum

After not getting any £2 coins for a while I got 2 yesterday so straight in the tin!


----------



## Samf1971

Well having not put anything in the tin since I started this game, today I'm putting £50 gift in there plus the cheque for my son's school travel expenses came today so thats another £26. in


----------



## tonijo

Can i join..sounds a great idea!


----------



## baylie666

Got a £6 tip today so that has gone in the jar.


----------



## Disney Burns

Gonna start putting the money in I save with my staff discount.


----------



## diddldonna

tonijo said:
			
		

> Can i join..sounds a great idea!



Will add you to the list soon, when on my computer to update list.


----------



## diddldonna

Added £3 today yay


----------



## Wills Mom

Nothing added by me today  Hoping to make up for it on Friday after that wedding  Some great saving going on here!!!


----------



## Magic Megadegs

Hi There, we also have three pots on the go. The children have one each, they call them 'Florida Pots' and I have one for random change etc. 

The children earn 20p every time they try a new food, do well on spellings, help
do chores, first to sleep. The deal is this money goes straight in there pots, lol. We're going August 2013 do would live to join in too x


----------



## thestevied

Added 2x£2 coins to the pot today.... Change from the food shop.


----------



## bex7583

i have got a new job start 5th oct and so has my dh !!

plus yesterday i was finally able to get a consolidation loan after 2 years of trying !! 

so repaying our debts is going to be £224 less a month than what we were paying before !! 

( I DID HAVE A NAUGHTY VOICE IN MY HEAD TELLING ME TO JUST BOOK IT WHEN THE LOAN LANDED IN MY BANK ) BUT I HAVENT LOL !!


----------



## Beep

Got a 5p off per litre petrol voucher and the petrol was 4p lower than my local one so 9p per litre off - £4.50 for the tin.

Saved £8.93 on BOGOF supermarket offers, straight in the tin.

Cat biscuits were on offer so another £4 and free delivery so an extra £3.99.

Costa coffee got my order wrong so coffee was free - £1.89 in the tin.

Doesn't sound much on their own but today I put over £20 I  the tin from that little lot! Oh, and a £25 payment from Quidco went straight in


----------



## catherine

I went around the house and picked up all the loose change, so that went in there! Never thought of putting Quidco payments in there!


----------



## Beep

catherine said:


> I went around the house and picked up all the loose change, so that went in there! Never thought of putting Quidco payments in there!



I set my payments quite low so it seems as if I get money for them all,the time, def helps the Florid tin


----------



## diddldonna

I hopefully should get a payment from Quidco soon which will go in tin. Got some change in my bag, going to split it between mine and my daughters tin that she has started.


----------



## catherine

I just had a payment from Quidco of £107, I'm now thinking that I should just put that in!


----------



## bex7583

i need to buy more things so i get some quidco cashback lol !!


----------



## catherine

bex7583 said:


> i need to buy more things so i get some quidco cashback lol !!


----------



## Pinky166

I went out to lunch & then food shopping today, so put all my change in the pot when I got back. £5.71


----------



## bex7583

£1.42 of loose change in my purse has gone in today


----------



## baylie666

Only added a few silver the last couple of days  But did sell some handknitted baby cardigans so made £45. Mum is keeping all the money I make this way until just before the holiday, so it won't be going in the tin.


----------



## Beep

How about this one then?!

Tax overpayment cheque for £292.38 - going in the tin as soon as it clears!


----------



## thestevied

Beep said:
			
		

> How about this one then?!
> 
> Tax overpayment cheque for £292.38 - going in the tin as soon as it clears!



I need to get me one of those....


----------



## Pinky166

Made £60 profit on some stuff I sold on eBay so i've saved that, along with £7.41 cashback from Quidco.


----------



## bex7583

Beep said:


> How about this one then?!
> 
> Tax overpayment cheque for £292.38 - going in the tin as soon as it clears!



amazing !! great boost for your tin !!


----------



## Wills Mom

Had a wedding yesterday and brought no cash as I wasn't planning on having a drink however once there DH plied me with a glass of wine that he bought and he gave me 15 to buy a few more glasses later on if I liked....well wasn't the wine free for the night! The bride and groom supplied loads of free wine so I had 5 lovely big free glasses AND put my 15 straight into my tin when I got home at midnight


----------



## Magic Megadegs

Well done Wills Mom what a result!!! Put £4 in today!


----------



## diddldonna

Put in 50p today, at least it's something  x

My tin is getting heavier now, my son and daughter have there tins on the go too.


----------



## Wills Mom

Every little bit will add up guys   I added €5.11 which was what I emptied from DHs pockets before dropping his suit to the cleaners  Then added another €7 and some odd change after grocery shopping  Think that'll be it for the next few days though!


----------



## catherine

Just added £7.10 worth of loose change which I had left over from the the last couple of days!


----------



## tinkerbells mum

Just added all the change I had in my purse, it was less than £1 though so although it is all adding up its very slow!!  Still every little helps as they say!!


----------



## diddldonna

hows everyone doing?

put in £3 today that i had left over


----------



## Wills Mom

Thanks for reminding me - I had €4.22 change in my bag so popped that in the tin


----------



## Magic Megadegs

Woop another £4 in today x


----------



## catherine

Just emptied all the change out of my purse, so that's going in the fund!  Am I the only one who really wants to count the money!


----------



## baylie666

Added another £6+


----------



## Wills Mom

catherine said:
			
		

> Just emptied all the change out of my purse, so that's going in the fund!  Am I the only one who really wants to count the money!



 I reeeeeeally want to count it already!!


----------



## Pinky166

catherine said:


> Just emptied all the change out of my purse, so that's going in the fund!  Am I the only one who really wants to count the money!



Nope!!! I am desperate to count my Terrimundi pot!!!  I've been saving £1's & £2's for about a year, i think it's about 3/4's full & I am so tempted to open it & count it now, especially as I already have a replacement tin for the next batch.


----------



## Magic Megadegs

My neighbours son has a fantastic digital money box that keeps a track of how much money you put in, it's great. Would love on of those on my cheapy pound world Disney tin!!!


----------



## Wills Mom

Added €5.27 this evening. Its all adding up


----------



## bex7583

im having my hair done today for free by a trainee, its usually £28 so although im skint at the moment im going to put £10 in the tin plus tip the hair trainee a £5


----------



## Pinky166

I found 50p under the sofa so that's gone in the tin!!!!  Lol, I guess it all counts.


----------



## mollies_mum

I've just upgraded my phone so I've put my old iphone on ebay, it's up to £78 already  I'm going to top up my Fairfx card as soon as it sells


----------



## catherine

Just found 25p on the couch....guess where that's going?


----------



## Pinky166

I went shopping today, had about £4.50 in change when I got back so put that in the pot.


----------



## diddldonna

I am including £2 in the tin today, left over change found in my purse.

Anyone have any photos of there tins?


----------



## bex7583

how do we upload photos?

i just got my first wage packet as an employee today in 6 years ( i know u said no wages ) but i get paid cash and had £3.40 change in it so i have put that in and just kept the notes or me


----------



## Wills Mom

Added another €6.76 after grocery shopping earlier!  

How can you upload photos? I haven't decorated my tin yet but I might get time to do it this weekend  Disney-fy it like the big kid I am


----------



## catherine

I think that I'm going to need a bigger container, so I don't know whether to transfer the money I already have saved or just start a new one from scratch. Either way I'll need a new container, so I'll decorate it and post a picture!


----------



## catherine

Another £10 to add. DD needed money for the bus, but ended up getting a lift and DH and I were going to buy sandwiches and a drink for lunch but decided not to bother and eat lunch at home!


----------



## mollies_mum

I just got another 2 x £2 coins, straight in the tin, thanks Tesco!


----------



## Tinks1984

I think I'll have to join! We're only looking at going now in October 2014, but I need to get on with the saving...so I need the encouragement!


----------



## catherine

DH had a gig last night, so he gave me some money to put in the fund!


----------



## diddldonna

Tinks1984 said:


> I think I'll have to join! We're only looking at going now in October 2014, but I need to get on with the saving...so I need the encouragement!




Your welcome to join in on the fun  Your number 19 x

If i have missed adding anyone on the list please let me know please, Ive gone through all the messages and try and check each day but someones post may get lost in all the comments. I will try my best for this not to happen.


----------



## Wills Mom

Another €5.90 in the tin today! Leftover from the weekend expenses


----------



## Magic Megadegs

Have been posting here but forgotten to ask to join, lol.  Such a great idea!


----------



## Lizzi

This is a great idea! Please can I join? 

We're off to Florida in February 2013, so only a few months left to save. We have budgeted some spending money in our 'wages' budget, so the jar won't be all we're taking. I had a nice little windfall of £300 from a tax rebate come through a couple of weeks ago so that's going towards it as well. 

 Lizzi xx


----------



## thestevied

£4 in £2 coins went in to the pot, and the twenty quid I got off eBay has been turned into dollars...


----------



## bex7583

won £6.90 on euromillions  so thats gone in my jar


----------



## saddler andy

Can I join? 


I have a few silly ways of gaining a few pennies here and there!


----------



## baylie666

Sorted out my parking pot in my car and took all the 5p and coppers out then did the same to my purse and sorted out my work tip pot.
So chucked a handful of loose change in the pot. No idea how much is in there at the moment but my bank savings 'pot' total is on my signiture. Hopefully the two combined will give me a good chunk of spending moolah.


----------



## catherine

I just sorted out the money that I'd been putting in the ''pot'' because it was getting too heavy, so I've sorted out all the coppers out and put them in a separate container. Anyway I couldn't resist counting the money that I've saved since I started doing this. I am absolutely amazed that I have £302.86   and this is just from putting money in there that I would've spent on things that I have not missed at all!!! So I'm really motivated now!! We've got just over 10 moths left, so I can't wait to see how much more I can save. I don't think for one moment that I can save this amount of money every month or so because I had over £100 from Quidco that I put in there plus money that I won on the bonus ball at work, but even so!


----------



## diddldonna

NO20: Magic Megadegs
NO21: Lizzi Feb 2013
NO22: saddler andy
__________________

Have added the above members to the list with numbers x


----------



## diddldonna

catherine said:


> I just sorted out the money that I'd been putting in the ''pot'' because it was getting too heavy, so I've sorted out all the coppers out and put them in a separate container. Anyway I couldn't resist counting the money that I've saved since I started doing this. I am absolutely amazed that I have £302.86   and this is just from putting money in there that I would've spent on things that I have not missed at all!!! So I'm really motivated now!! We've got just over 10 moths left, so I can't wait to see how much more I can save. I don't think for one moment that I can save this amount of money every month or so because I had over £100 from Quidco that I put in there plus money that I won on the bonus ball at work, but even so!



Wow that's an amazing amount so far, I need to try harder


----------



## Disney Burns

Walked into town today instead of paying for parking another few pennies in the tin today


----------



## saddler andy

Get my fuel at Morrisons, got my £5 voucher. 

My friend also works in Morrisons so my 15%, right in the tin! 

got about £90 so far saved in a robinsons bottle, will count when it full.


----------



## OhanaSam

Oh I'd like to join this. We already have a toy story saving jar with about £60 in change. Really need to start putting more into it. 

Good way I've found of saving money is to leave all of my bank cards at home when I go to work. I was wasting money on things I really didn't need when I brought then with me. I've saved between £10-20 every week that I've left them at home  of there's something I know I'll need I just bring enough cash to buy it.


----------



## saddler andy

OhanaSam said:


> Oh I'd like to join this. We already have a toy story saving jar with about £60 in change. Really need to start putting more into it.
> 
> Good way I've found of saving money is to leave all of my bank cards at home when I go to work. I was wasting money on things I really didn't need when I brought then with me. I've saved between £10-20 every week that I've left them at home  of there's something I know I'll need I just bring enough cash to buy it.



I have found the same, RE the bank cards, I was going to Asda twice a week and then spending £7 a time on JUNK.

I am now about the same a week richer and thinner too!


----------



## OhanaSam

saddler andy said:
			
		

> I am now about the same a week richer and thinner too!



I've definitely  noticed the being thinner part too lol.


----------



## bex7583

well not much but 5p fell out of the ironing board cover yesterday


----------



## baylie666

My savings are very slowly going up. But then I have 3 savings 'pots'.

One as a e-savings account joined to my bank account which I put anything under a fiver in there whenever I log into my banking online - £69.14

An actual jar for shrapnel (anything under a 50p) from car, tips, purse, etc etc - ????Who knows????

And a proper savings account - £400 (from wages every week)


----------



## catherine

I've just emptied my purse of the change that I had left from the week and it added up to £15.11. It amazes me how much I can save when I consciously make an effort not to buy bottles of soda and coffee etc. the money soon adds up!


----------



## Wills Mom

Thats so true Catherine! I added €11.24 yesterday which was in the bottom of my purse after the week. I've just been letting it build up so I could add it to my tins  Delighted!


----------



## Magic Megadegs

Just done the same and added £6 to my tin woop!


----------



## catherine

Got another £20 to add to the pot! I had a coupon for £10 of my grocery shopping and I found £10 note in the pocket of a pair of jeans that had been through the laundry!


----------



## baylie666

I don't know how you all save so much! 

How can I save more?
I am single (living with my sister), minimum wage job as a waitress and most of my money goes on bills. 
I save my tips up which pays for some of my petrol but throw the shrapnel into my savings jar, I save £10 a week from my wages and put it into a savings account, and I put anything under a fiver into another savings account whenever I log into my e-banking.
I also knit baby cardigans for my mums business and she sells them for me, but it is slow going...I'm not a very fast knitter. lol


----------



## catherine

baylie666 said:


> I don't know how you all save so much!
> 
> How can I save more?
> I am single (living with my sister), minimum wage job as a waitress and most of my money goes on bills.
> I save my tips up which pays for some of my petrol but throw the shrapnel into my savings jar, I save £10 a week from my wages and put it into a savings account, and I put anything under a fiver into another savings account whenever I log into my e-banking.
> I also knit baby cardigans for my mums business and she sells them for me, but it is slow going...I'm not a very fast knitter. lol



Some of the things that I've been doing are: I think about what I'm buying, for example a soda and decide would I rather have that or put the money in the pot! I've started going into town on a Sun rather than a Sat as it's free parking. If I have a coupon for money off then I put the equivalent amount in the pot. I walk instead of getting a bus (when it's not too far! ) Any money that I get from the lottery etc. goes in there. I think that I'm going to put my b'day money in. I actually didn't realise how much money I actually wasted until I started to track it for this! 
Good luck!


----------



## catherine

Just remembered to empty my purse from last week and have added another £4.34!


----------



## diddldonna

Added some more change today left over in bottom of my bag. 

I have to save harder as looks like I might be out of job soon  at least holiday already paid for, mostly.


----------



## Wills Mom

Sorry to hear your job might be gone diddldonna! It seems to be happening everywhere  Good that the hol is almost paid though


----------



## saddler andy

Just spent £54 on clothes. Got % back thanks to Quidco, 90p (not much but heyho!) in the tin!


----------



## bex7583

i bagged some change up out of my non sealed jars to transfer to my bank account was £44


----------



## Magic Megadegs

£10 in woop!


----------



## mollies_mum

Just put some more stuff on eBay so fingers crossed people get bidding!


----------



## Wills Mom

Not much going in this week I think. Just added 2.51 that was leftover from bills and shopping from yesterday! DH liked the idea of having a savings tin for Florida so he went and bought one yesterday and we've decided that my tin will be for incidentals before we go - like putting the dog in the kennels, updating my passport and buying one for DS and maybe for photopass plus if I can convince DH its worth it  DH's tin will be for spending money. DH and I have made it into a sort of competition between us as well  I'm very competitive so the thoughts of losing to him has motivated me!!


----------



## thestevied

Couple more £2 coins from my wallet, and some small change I got when I went shopping has gone into my bottle. Prob about another fiver...


----------



## catherine

Got another £39 from Quidco so that's going in the pot!


----------



## catherine

I've got another £16.30 to put in. I had a £5 off voucher for my grocery shopping and £11.60 change left over from last week!


----------



## diddldonna

Put about £4 in loose change from today and yesturday.


----------



## Pinky166

Just had £130 paid from Quidco so i've added that, plus about £8 in change from my purse.


----------



## Wills Mom

Pinky166 said:
			
		

> Just had £130 paid from Quidco so i've added that, plus about £8 in change from my purse.



Wow! Wish I could save like that lol! 

Just added ¬12.53 in change.


----------



## Pinky166

Wills Mom said:


> Wow! Wish I could save like that lol!
> 
> Just added ¬12.53 in change.



I wish all my Quidco cash back payments were that big, mostly it's just a few pounds....it all adds up though.


----------



## OhanaSam

Saved £5 in h&m because they gave me a £5 off next time you spend £10 voucher last time I was in so put the money saved in the jar. Also owed DBF £7  so put it straight in so he couldn't spend it on useless stuff haha

And I lost my bank card so that should save me some money until the new one comes lol


----------



## thestevied

OhanaSam said:
			
		

> And I lost my bank card so that should save me some money until the new one comes lol



Hilarious!!


----------



## catherine

I was just wondering what everyone is going to do with the money when it's eventually counted? Are you going to just buy $s with it or are you saving it for something specific, or are you going to used it for something special? Enquiring minds need to know!


----------



## Wills Mom

catherine said:
			
		

> I was just wondering what everyone is going to do with the money when it's eventually counted? Are you going to just buy $s with it or are you saving it for something specific, or are you going to used it for something special? Enquiring minds need to know!



Good point! My tins will be for before we travel mostly. They will cover things like renewing my passport, ESTAs, paying for the hotel and car parking before we travel, buying a passport for DS, the dog going into the kennels for the best part of 3 weeks and also getting his vaccinations. Also want to buy an infant carrier like the Ergo or Beco, hope to get the Photopass as well. I must think I'll save a lot of money with my wish list there lol!


----------



## bex7583

i took 60p out of my tin today coz kids needed baking money and i have no change!!

my tin will probably just be used for anything and everything we have forgot to budget for petrol parking tips stuff that will all add up to much more than i will have expeceted!! also maybe extra parks that we thought we couldnt afford ( kids fancy legoland)


----------



## mollies_mum

My tin is for our general spending money, the rest of our holiday is paid for straight out of my wages x


----------



## baylie666

My bvank balance savings is for the 3 cats to go into the cattery for 3 weeks and for their Injections.
The second and 3rd actual tin is my spending money


----------



## Magic Megadegs

£5.50 in last night, slowly, slowly catchy monkey!


----------



## diddldonna

£5 In today, best ive done in a long time.

My savings is just for my personally spending money as everything else has been paid or budgeted and sat in bank ready. So my tin is all for me, lol. My hubby and kids have their own tins.


----------



## Magic Megadegs

I suspect my tin will be for our meals the first 6 nights we're not in Disney and on DDP. The original plan was for it to be for my own personal spending, lol


----------



## bex7583

90p in the big tin today ( this is the tin i can open) only really 30p up coz i took the baking money out monday 

the kids small tin with buns on is starting to feel heavy and i can see a £5 when i shake it so dying to open and count that one but all the sealed tins will be staying sealed until i can fit nothing else in !!


----------



## bex7583

£2.50  £6 out to pay the bloody window cleaner im not very good at this game


----------



## catherine

Just emptied my purse, I had £20.82 left over from the week, so I'll be putting that in the pot. Better than wasting it on coffees and newspapers etc.!


----------



## Magic Megadegs

Catherine you are on such a roll!!!


----------



## catherine

Magic Megadegs said:


> Catherine you are on such a roll!!!



I'm just really shocked at how much money I used to waste! When you're not wasting a £1 here and there, it soon adds up!


----------



## Wills Mom

Added €7.04 yesterday after grocery shopping!


----------



## Pinky166

I've put approx £10 in loose change in throughout this week, also £24 Quidco payment. 

Definitely Slowly slowly catchy monkey here!


----------



## Magic Megadegs

£5 in today x


----------



## mollies_mum

Another £2 coin went in today, I've been spurred on by the fact that my countdown is now under one year and this time next year we will be in Florida!


----------



## diddldonna

I put in a few more pounds, going up bit by bit xx


----------



## catherine

I had another £10 off grocery shopping coupon, so I put the £10 that I saved in the pot.


----------



## Magic Megadegs

Another £5 today, found randomly in coat pocket! Love it when that happens xxx


----------



## Wills Mom

Magic Megadegs said:


> Another £5 today, found randomly in coat pocket! Love it when that happens xxx



 I love when that happens too!! Added another 2.76 today after having breakfast in town with my sister. I COULD have gotten a lovely pastry afterwards but a little voice in my head said my tin wanted that money and my hips could do without that extra padding


----------



## Magic Megadegs

Well done Wills Mom! Found 90pence today in my car, not much but in it goes, lol!


----------



## franc

Is it too late to join?


----------



## Wills Mom

Magic Megadegs said:
			
		

> Well done Wills Mom! Found 90pence today in my car, not much but in it goes, lol!



Lol well I feel all the better for not having a pastry since I ate a lot of biccies today with my evening cuppa! Oops lol! 
And as for your saving today I love what you said before: slowly slowly catchy monkey  It all adds up!


----------



## Beep

We bought $350 back from Florida so that is going straight in the tin


----------



## catherine

Just added another £19.55 a combination of money that I found around the house and change that I had left over from the week.


----------



## bex7583

£2.30 in my big tin yesterday , plus the kids had found a few coins around the house that they put in there tin


----------



## thestevied

I've put 5 £2 coins in my tin over the last weeks or so... It's a slow process at the mo. but I did also buy $50 as it was 1.565 and seemed a good rate!


----------



## paul_toria96

I have just spent an enjoyable hour or so reading all this thread, I  it

Please can I join?  We have a jar but after all the ideas on here I should be able to save more.

We go August 2014 so we've got plenty of time to save 

just off to put things on Ebay that have been behind the sofa for months then I can put that in the tin


----------



## Wills Mom

Another ¬5.84 added this evening and DH added ¬5 to his own tin too. Its definitely a case of slowly slowly catchy monkey lol!


----------



## Magic Megadegs

£5 in


----------



## paul_toria96

Not got my number yet but got £5.23 in change out of my purse


----------



## catherine

DD doesn't have school this week, so I'm putting the £10 in that I would normally spend on her bus fare!


----------



## baylie666

I've added about £100 over the last 2 weeks!


----------



## OhanaSam

I'm so jealous of you all haha times like this I really wish I had a better job and more money lol


----------



## catherine

Just got a cheque for £140 tax rebate, so I'm going to add that!


----------



## Wills Mom

OhanaSam said:


> I'm so jealous of you all haha times like this I really wish I had a better job and more money lol



Me too 

Added another 3.70 this weekend, just random change out of my purse.


----------



## diddldonna

NO23: franc
NO24: paul_toria96

Updated with 2 new members of the game


----------



## paul_toria96

diddldonna said:
			
		

> NO23: franc
> NO24: paul_toria96
> 
> Updated with 2 new members of the game



Thank you


----------



## paul_toria96

£1.31 added


----------



## franc

diddldonna said:


> NO23: franc
> NO24: paul_toria96
> 
> Updated with 2 new members of the game



Thank you

I've sorted out a money tin and have put in £2.40 change that was by the washing machine, if the family leave coins in their pockets then they are mine when I find them in the washing machine. I also put in £1.40 that I saved by not using the car park in town when I went out today.


----------



## Wills Mom

¬3.51 in that I found in an old purse


----------



## OhanaSam

diddldonna said:


> NO23: franc
> NO24: paul_toria96
> 
> Updated with 2 new members of the game



I still havn't got my number yet, unless I missed it after I posted wanting to join


----------



## diddldonna

Sorry about that your number 25, I will update later on the list as cant do it from my phone.


----------



## franc

Oops, I've just noticed that I didn't include the date that I 'm saving for. We travel on 1st August, so please put me down for July 2013 as they when the tin opening will be.


----------



## bex7583

£2 from ebay sale 
60p change from shop


----------



## mollies_mum

I've sold another old phone on ebay so I have now put £200 on my Fairfx card


----------



## Wills Mom

mollies_mum said:
			
		

> I've sold another old phone on ebay so I have now put £200 on my Fairfx card



Well done!! 

Just put in ¬8.45. I was supposed to buy lunch with my mum today but she paid for me as a treat so thats gone straight in the tin


----------



## OhanaSam

diddldonna said:


> Sorry about that your number 25, I will update later on the list as cant do it from my phone.



Thank you


----------



## paul_toria96

I found £4.23 in a winter coat yesterday 

And I've got a few things finishing on Ebay today so all that will go in


----------



## catherine

Just put in another £10.85, £5 from a money off coupon and £5.85 change I had left over in my purse.


----------



## mollies_mum

I've just put in £30 from Quidco and two more £2 coins


----------



## Wills Mom

DH just told me he added another €2.50 earlier! How nice of him considering we're supposed to be competing against each other


----------



## Magic Megadegs

£15 in today, woop! Had told dh that I would pay for the photo pass plus out of the tin savings but as if has weirdly reduced in price over the weekend I thought I'd order it now on the cc in case the price suddenly goes up again! All the more left in the tin for me, mwah ha ha!!!


----------



## crabbie1

My first post since joining. Travel on the 10th april 2013. Had £50 christmas money already and been putting change in my holiday tin. With selling on ebay if all goes to plan will have £145. DB tin has £157 and DD £87. Probably wont be much else saved apart from loose change before christmas as saving for dvc premium annual pass. Good luck everyone.
Our target is £1600 between us.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## diddldonna

Just added £5 in change approx that i had left over from shopping 

Also got a refund of $20.95 back from disney photopass, see another thread regarding this  will be adding that as soon as it arrives in my account.


----------



## Wills Mom

Added another €13.10 today. My grandfather gave me money for DS and I bought him new clothes but the change I had left went into the tin seeing as DS will benefit too


----------



## tinkerbells mum

I actually managed to put some money in today for the first time for ages.  Not too sure how much but all the change from my purse after a day out Christmas shopping and my DD emptied her purse out as well.  I'm pretty sure there's enough in there to buy two Mickey bars now LOL!!


----------



## Pinky166

I put £19.56 Quidco payment in plus about £8 in change over the weekend.


----------



## bex7583

woo £55 in ! got a new car so cashed in tax disc from old one


----------



## diddldonna

£2.05 added last night, some left over change x


----------



## catherine

Added another £14.40. Found a scrunched up tenner that I didn't know that I had, 40p that I found and £4 change left in my purse.


----------



## franc

£2.70 left over change from my purse today


----------



## Wills Mom

Added ¬8.61 today. Change left over from my night out last night


----------



## Wills Mom

Wills Mom said:
			
		

> Added ¬8.61 today. Change left over from my night out last night



And another ¬2.88 today


----------



## saddler andy

Game have Borderlands 2 on sale for £19.99 I brought 10 copies. 

Cex are buying Borderlands 2 for £22.00 

£20.10 in the pot!


----------



## catherine

I put another £100 in the pot it was my birthday and got some money so I kept some of it for me and put the rest in the pot!


----------



## diddldonna

£3 added that someone owed me lol, handy especially when you forgot you was owed it.


----------



## paul_toria96

£58.73 added from Ebay


----------



## Wills Mom

Another €8.13 added today! Thank you sister for owing me money


----------



## bex7583

£10 my friend owed me for cat food in the tin 

plus i have started bribing the kids to do chores in the house , i pay them they put money in there tin so they added £4 yesterday to there tin aswell


----------



## buffer

I would like to join also please. Saving for August / September 2013. Think my son has a big catering coffee tin, so I will make use of that.
Had £10 hid in a drawer, so will start with that.


----------



## catherine

I can't believe how quickly the money adds up. I just counted the money in my container and I now have....£713.65  This really pushes me to see how much more I can save and I have definitely not missed the things that I would've bought with the money that I have saved!


----------



## Wills Mom

catherine said:
			
		

> I can't believe how quickly the money adds up. I just counted the money in my container and I now have....£713.65  This really pushes me to see how much more I can save and I have definitely not missed the things that I would've bought with the money that I have saved!



Wow!! Well done!! It really does add up fast! My tins are both really heavy now, can't wait til they're full so I can count them  I just added €2.74 slowly slowly catchy monkey


----------



## bex7583

i have added 40p change


----------



## buffer

Im up and running got my tin decorated and had 2.30 change lying around house.  Also found 6p roadkill, which is in the tin.


----------



## diddldonna

Buffer your NO26 

Have fun saving


----------



## mollies_mum

catherine said:


> I can't believe how quickly the money adds up. I just counted the money in my container and I now have....£713.65  This really pushes me to see how much more I can save and I have definitely not missed the things that I would've bought with the money that I have saved!



That's amazing, well done!!!!


----------



## bex7583

omg just had £593 paid in to my bank apparently i had not been paid enough working tax credit for the previous tax year !! im soo excited  eek  im just deciding where to be sensible and put soem aside or get it all in the florida fund


----------



## Wills Mom

Added 21.80 yesterday after selling something online


----------



## mollies_mum

bex7583 said:
			
		

> omg just had £593 paid in to my bank apparently i had not been paid enough working tax credit for the previous tax year !! im soo excited  eek  im just deciding where to be sensible and put soem aside or get it all in the florida fund



Wow good for you!!!! Let us know what you decide to do, maybe you could split it between something sensible and your Florida fund?


----------



## diddldonna

Ive just added £5 to my tin as i had some money owed so its gone in.

Its getting heavier now, well both tins are 

I dont expect to have loads money in it just enough for myself for spending money.


----------



## diddldonna

Another £5 added  hows everyone else going?


----------



## Wills Mom

diddldonna said:
			
		

> Another £5 added  hows everyone else going?



I sold something online the other day and added another ¬25 to my tins  And I have another ¬80 coming to me as well but I reckon I'll save only ¬50 as DS needs new winter PJs etc.


----------



## buffer

got a lift and saved taxi fare - £3 added


----------



## catherine

Just put in £7 that I had left over from the week and I need to put in another £15 that I saved because I had a £15 off coupon!!


----------



## bex7583

had to open my tin yesterday ! temptation too much and kids made me !! we had £130 so have taken this and added it to our new e saver where all the tin money is getting transfered !!

this is the 2nd time we have opened our tin

but we then spent a lovely sunday afternoon cutting up brochures and decorating our new tin


----------



## Wills Mom

I added ¬60 of the money I made online  I also have another ¬70 coming from online sales yahooooo! But that will probably be the last decent saving I do til after Christmas! I'm putting all my extra money in my tins and have no presents bought yet oops lol!


----------



## crabbie1

Emptied the big coke bottle today which had pennies in. Got £13 to pay in. Wasnt planning to save before christmas but every little helps


----------



## tinkerbells mum

It's pay day today so I emptied my purse into my fund there wasn't much in there  but every little helps as they say!  It's 4 months today until we fly out so really hoping I can add a bit more before then xx


----------



## diddldonna

Added £3 today after getting some Christmas bits


----------



## Wills Mom

Added another €65 yesterday after another online sale! Woohoo! Ok now that really is the last big amount until after Christmas!


----------



## Beep

My neighbour makes beautiful cards so I have bought our Christmas cards fro  her rather than the shops. I reckon I saved about £12 so that went in the tin.

Also saved £21 on three tops I needed for work so that went in too.

Got a £23 cashback payment from Quidco so,that went in too.

£56 in one week!


----------



## Wills Mom

Beep said:
			
		

> My neighbour makes beautiful cards so I have bought our Christmas cards fro  her rather than the shops. I reckon I saved about £12 so that went in the tin.
> 
> Also saved £21 on three tops I needed for work so that went in too.
> 
> Got a £23 cashback payment from Quidco so,that went in too.
> 
> £56 in one week!



Well done!! I added ¬13.40 this morning which was surplus from the grocery budget!


----------



## catherine

Just added £14.35 that I had left over from the week!


----------



## baylie666

Added another £13 from a recent shopping trip. 
Been adding all change left in my purse at end of each day and it is ading up. No idea how much though.....


----------



## diddldonna

Went out last night and put in £5.40 that I had left over.


----------



## saddler andy

I have been booking the pitches for my Saturday team, so £28/week has gone into the pot. 

I am now at £198.

Hopefully, in August I shall have all my spending money! 

I also have a tax rebate for my fuel used at work;

30p x 5000 miles = £1,500 Thanks Mr Taxman!


----------



## diddldonna

£20 birthday money going in today xx


----------



## Tinkerbell1989

Is it too late to join in? I have a tiny little piggy bank with pennies in but i have big plans for our december 2013 trip! I shall getting tin decorating and will start when i finish work!

Xx


----------



## newlittleminnie

Hello  

I'd like to join in please  

I'm saving for a trip July 2013! 

Today I saved £8 using vouchers on Christmas shopping so that's gone in the tin!  

Also found £1 road kill and some loose change in an old coat! Haha 

I have a tip for people too, if you have a large collection of handbags or purses that you haven't used in a while (which I definitely do) have a root around in them and you might be surprised what you find. I found a £20 note in one of mine last month!


----------



## diddldonna

Just added £40.60 which is more birthday money and some winnings


----------



## saddler andy

Won £15 on a scratchcard.

Bang pot into!


----------



## bex7583

my nana donated £30 from her copper jar today !! £10 for each grandkid woo the kids have put that in there tin though ( fuller than mine)


----------



## OhanaSam

Put a couple of pound in the other day and it's my birthday tomorrow so any money I don't spend will go in too, if I have any left  

Not put much in lately as I've been putting any extra money in my savings account, which now has enough to pay off the balance of the holiday  So just spending money left to save now, although we might have to change the dates of our trip and therefor will possibly have to pay more for the holiday


----------



## Wills Mom

OhanaSam said:
			
		

> Put a couple of pound in the other day and it's my birthday tomorrow so any money I don't spend will go in too, if I have any left
> 
> Not put much in lately as I've been putting any extra money in my savings account, which now has enough to pay off the balance of the holiday  So just spending money left to save now, although we might have to change the dates of our trip and therefor will possibly have to pay more for the holiday



Happy birthday for tomorrow  Sorry to hear you might be changing dates for the trip  Will you be going earlier (yay!) or later (boo!)? 

Added €5.17 yesterday after grocery shopping.


----------



## diddldonna

£1.70 added left over from purse, both my tins are getting very heavy


----------



## Wills Mom

Woohoo DH was generous this evening and put €15 in my tin that was supposed to be going in his!  Happy out!


----------



## thestevied

My wife won £10 on a free scratch card she got from work so that went in.


----------



## OhanaSam

Wills Mom said:


> Happy birthday for tomorrow  Sorry to hear you might be changing dates for the trip  Will you be going earlier (yay!) or later (boo!)?
> 
> Added €5.17 yesterday after grocery shopping.



Thank you  And I've no idea haha I have an interview for an apprenticship at the Leeds Dental Institute and if I get it they have set holiday dates that I would have to go during but I won't know when they are until the interview


----------



## Wills Mom

OhanaSam said:
			
		

> Thank you  And I've no idea haha I have an interview for an apprenticship at the Leeds Dental Institute and if I get it they have set holiday dates that I would have to go during but I won't know when they are until the interview



Oh best of luck with the interview!! 

DH opened his Christmas savings tin and added about €25 in change! Very generous of him - I'll buy him something nice for Christmas


----------



## Wills Mom

Ok so I opened my main tin today. This tin is for pre-trip expenses so I ordered my new Boba carrier, will renew my passport and order a new one for DS, sending our dog to the vet to get his annual booster and kennel cough vaccines. There was €400 on the nose in the tin so theres enough to cover those things. Now I just have to save for the dogs trip to the kennels, our ESTAs, and a few small bits and pieces so the main things are sorted! DH and i will have a joint tin after Christmas.


----------



## diddldonna

Added £2 left over in my purse  going to open mine in January to buy my dollars, hopefully the rate doesn't go bad.


----------



## bex7583

£12 from ebay sales in the tin !


----------



## bex7583

another £5 from stuff sold on a fb selling page !! woo


----------



## diddldonna

£1.60 left over from today's purse clear out


----------



## bex7583

£5 in from another fb page sale


----------



## Magic Megadegs

£30.62 from various bits and pieces x


----------



## Beep

DH nearly gave away a £2 coin until he realised the error, snatched that out of his hand and added another 2 that I had so £6 in the tin.

Had friends over at the weekend and they treated us to a takeaway so another £15 went in too


----------



## bex7583

£28 in the tin !! took some jewelery that my auntie makes to school xmas fair and sold loads so she gave me some commission


----------



## diddldonna

Hows everyone doing? I am planning on opening my tins after christmas as i am going to get my dollars then, ready for my feb trip  I have emptied out my purse after some last minute shopping and added £4.70 

I will be starting on a new tin in March to save for a future holiday as thinking about Disneyland next time.


----------



## Wills Mom

Well at the moment I am tin-less! New tin being started after Christmas and we will have 4 months of solid saving


----------



## diddldonna

I am opening my tins this afternoon, for my own holiday spending money. Will keep you all updated


----------



## diddldonna

Opened my tins and wow i have collected more than i thought just for little old me to spend on myself  £211.50


----------



## Wills Mom

diddldonna said:
			
		

> Opened my tins and wow i have collected more than i thought just for little old me to spend on myself  £211.50



Well done!!!  Happy spending now


----------



## baylie666

Well I'm back after my surgery and will be saving like a madman in the new year. I have about £150 in my bank "pot" and no idea hwat is in my actual real life jar....


----------



## catherine

I've not been thinking too much about this over Christmas and New Year, now I need to get back on track!


----------



## paul_toria96

Not been on for a while sorry  but today I found some change in a coat and put an extra £20 I got for Christmas in there (don't get much for Christmas these days  )

Going to really start saving again, bought my friends a disney tin for Christmas as they are coming with us and loved the idea - they aren't on here - don't know what they are missing lol


----------



## saddler andy

Christmas present off the parents = $50 bill! 

I now have £235 in THE JAR.

$150 from last time.

150 Bulgarian Lev to change to $$$.


----------



## catherine

I just received £50 compensation from my bank, for a banking error and £125 from my FIL, so that's going in there.


----------



## davidmolliesmum

ooh can i join please?? 
i'm useless at saving so need every bit of help and encouragment!!

i tend to 'dip' my money tin when looking for lunch money for the kids, think i need to invest in one of these smash pots, cannot believe the amount you can get out of them if you fill with pound coins!!! 

i'm up for the challenge if its ok to join?


----------



## catherine

davidmolliesmum said:


> ooh can i join please??
> i'm useless at saving so need every bit of help and encouragment!!
> 
> i tend to 'dip' my money tin when looking for lunch money for the kids, think i need to invest in one of these smash pots, cannot believe the amount you can get out of them if you fill with pound coins!!!
> 
> i'm up for the challenge if its ok to join?



If I need change for DDs bus fare or lunch money I take it out of the change tin and I keep a note of it and then when I put it back in I round it up to the nearest £. That way I have to pay a penalty for taking it out.


----------



## davidmolliesmum

catherine said:


> If I need change for DDs bus fare or lunch money I take it out of the change tin and I keep a note of it and then when I put it back in I round it up to the nearest £. That way I have to pay a penalty for taking it out.



good idea...!!


----------



## davidmolliesmum

ok, so i know i dont have a 'number' yet but i bought a terramundi pot today and plan to use it solely for 1 and 2 pound coins, put 5 pounds in from my purse today...


----------



## davidmolliesmum




----------



## diddldonna

davidmolliesmum Your number 27  Sorry about the delay in getting your number to you.


----------



## Magic Megadegs

Added another £20 today x


----------



## davidmolliesmum

diddldonna said:


> davidmolliesmum Your number 27  Sorry about the delay in getting your number to you.



yay!! thank you.... and a few more pounds in the pot tonight, and a wee sneaky fiver i found in an old jacket pocket


----------



## catherine

Just added another £4 change that I had left over.


----------



## thestevied

Counted our £2 coin box today... £110 in there now!


----------



## Magic Megadegs

Added £5 today x


----------



## bex7583

i have lost track of my tin  and i know the rule was no wages but i get paid cash so i have just been stuffing that in since i booked, we did open the original tin before we booked that had just had ebay money etc in and it had £250!! this ended up been added to our deposit 

kids are still doing well with there sealed tin and put quite a lot of there xmas money plus raid dh work trousers daily

i have still got a seperate change jar thats filling up slowly mostly 1s and 2s


----------



## baylie666

Had to take a lot of money out of my jar just after xmas to buy a new laptop. but back on track and saving hard again.
Thin i have roughly replaced what i took out so am about £400-450 again


----------



## buffer

Got £60 from topcashback and added it to my funds


----------



## mollies_mum

Just put in another £65 from eBay sales and Quidco cash back


----------



## baylie666

You are all doing so well. Wish I could be bothered with all the Ebay hassle.


----------



## thestevied

baylie666 said:
			
		

> You are all doing so well. Wish I could be bothered with all the Ebay hassle.



My thoughts exactly! I got a few junky bits for Xmas I might put on there, but if I know I won't get much out of it I always think, is it really worth doing??


----------



## bex7583

i put some loose change in my jar but also took £3.60 out for dinner money


----------



## saddler andy

Just checked my savings;

£360 

$200

140 Bulgarian Lev.

Not far from my target now, I think. 

Flyout in September so looking for dollars as birthday presents etc.


----------



## GirlDreamer

I want to join  It'll give me a good motivation to save some loose coins 

Here's my money box:


----------



## catherine

Just added another £120 from a Quidco payment!


----------



## GirlDreamer

Do you guys count everything you put into the savings? Or how is it done? Like we've made a really tight budget to save as much as possible, so it won't be much for me to put in my moneybox. I'll be transferring money to the savingsaccount as the pay comes in.

Anyway, I've started the savings in the moneybox by putting in 59p today


----------



## catherine

GirlDreamer said:


> Do you guys count everything you put into the savings? Or how is it done? Like we've made a really tight budget to save as much as possible, so it won't be much for me to put in my moneybox. I'll be transferring money to the savingsaccount as the pay comes in.
> 
> Anyway, I've started the savings in the moneybox by putting in 59p today



I think that most people just put in loose change, money they save by using a discount coupon, money from Quidco, b'days lottery wins etc. The idea is not to use money that would be considered coming from your salary. So I have my savings account for spending money that's taken from my salary plus I have my container where I put my other money!


----------



## baylie666

Added £100 from eBay sales. Plus another £20 in change.


----------



## catherine

Added another £20 from Quidco and £6 of change.


----------



## scoobydooby

£18 in coppers and 5ps. £80 in 2 pound coins. Nearly half way to the cost of the airport hotel.


----------



## GirlDreamer

I put in £1 the other day, so now I'm up to a total of £1.59


----------



## Portugal1000

$3000 changed up so far, we aim to take $200 a day so that $4600. My husband saves the spending money and I do everything else
Have £310 Christmas money and we won £47 on the lottery this week so £357. This is to go towards park tickets so a long way to go.


----------



## torsie24

Hiya 

Joining this a bit late so I hope it's OK.

We've got a terramundi style pot at home that we only put £1/£2 coins and notes in. So I'll be keeping track of that on here, and hopefully we can crack it open before our next trip and have laods fo spending.

I don't know what's in there so far at all, I'm hoping at least £200 as we've been doing it a while and there's a good few £5s and £10s in there. We put £7 in last night as we had change left over from the weekend that we'd have just wasted otherwise.


----------



## baylie666

I have been adding lots of odds and ends for the last few days. so am about another £20 up I think.


----------



## GirlDreamer

I've just added £3.35


----------



## catherine

I've just added another £20 change from the week!


----------



## tinkerbells mum

Well I've just opened my savings tin. I knew I hadn't put much in, just the odd bit of change from here and there I thought there would only be about £3 in there so was amazed when there was over £18 in it.  The odds on the dollars  i ordered came to just over £17 so I've put the rest in a new tin ready for our next trip which will hopefully be 2015, there should be quite a nice amount in there by then good luck with everyone else's savings and hope you all get 6 times what you expected in you tins lol!


----------



## catherine

I've just counted mine and I couldn't believe that I have £1,156 in there. All I've been putting in is change that I've had left over from the week, some b'day money etc. I was just thinking how much money I must waste on stuff that I've not even missed, if I've managed to save this money since this thread started!


----------



## tinkerbells mum

catherine said:
			
		

> I've just counted mine and I couldn't believe that I have £1,156 in there. All I've been putting in is change that I've had left over from the week, some b'day money etc. I was just thinking how much money I must waste on stuff that I've not even missed, if I've managed to save this money since this thread started!



Makes my £18 look very sad  well done on saving so much that's fantastic xx


----------



## catherine

tinkerbells mum said:


> Makes my £18 look very sad  well done on saving so much that's fantastic xx



At some point mine was only £18!   

All the time now I think do I really want to buy that sandwich etc. or would I rather put the money in the Disney fund!


----------



## tinkerbells mum

catherine said:
			
		

> At some point mine was only £18!
> 
> All the time now I think do I really want to buy that sandwich etc. or would I rather put the money in the Disney fund!



I think because I had the trip paid for and the spending money put away before I started the challenge the incentive wasn't there, it will be different this time and with longer to save there will be more in their, I was surprised how much was in there though xx


----------



## catherine

tinkerbells mum said:


> I think because I had the trip paid for and the spending money put away before I started the challenge the incentive wasn't there, it will be different this time and with longer to save there will be more in their, I was surprised how much was in there though xx



I've also got the money to pay off the holiday and I have almost all of our $s. So this is extra. I just got into doing this and once I did everybody had to look out for their change!


----------



## Magic Megadegs

OMG!!! Took a load of scrap gold / silver jewellery (stuff I never wear) to a local jewellers and was expecting maybe £300 (have never done this before). I got £1500!!!!! FANTASTIC! Going straight to Disney to part pay our balance! What an unexpected surprise!


----------



## scoobydooby

Magic Megadegs said:
			
		

> OMG!!! Took a load of scrap gold / silver jewellery (stuff I never wear) to a local jewellers and was expecting maybe £300 (have never done this before). I got £1500!!!!! FANTASTIC! Going straight to Disney to part pay our balance! What an unexpected surprise!



That wasn't scrap jewellery!!!!


----------



## Magic Megadegs

I swear it was gold, mostly 9ct, there were earrings with no backs, a couple of really 1980's style chains which I will never wear. One thicker chain which again ill never wear. 2 silver rings and 2 small, thin gold rings (bands) and a couple of bangles. My neighbour went in this morning having routed through her jewellery box this morning and had a shock when she got £900. BRILLIANT!


----------



## last1973

Wow can I ask what jewellers this was I wanna take some gold in that I don't wear anymore but don't no which one to try. Well done you


----------



## Disneynutinlondon

Magic Megadegs said:


> OMG!!! Took a load of scrap gold / silver jewellery (stuff I never wear) to a local jewellers and was expecting maybe £300 (have never done this before). I got £1500!!!!! FANTASTIC! Going straight to Disney to part pay our balance! What an unexpected surprise!





scoobydooby said:


> That wasn't scrap jewellery!!!!



Quite right that jewellery must have been sprinkled with pixie dust


----------



## baylie666

Got another £60 from selling some stuff on eBay so added to the pot. 
I have no idea how much I have got in there now but I know my odds bank account has £230.07 which isn't too bad for odds and ends of pennies.

My huge Jar has a air bit in it. Might count it in a minute.


----------



## catherine

Just added another £13.32 change that I had left over from the weekend!


----------



## Beep

I forgot to post my savings, sorry.

this week
We went to see friends yesterday and they refused to have any money towards dinner so that's another £10 in the tin.
I saved £4 on BOGOF offers so in that went.
I also saved £8 buy shopping around for things in the Internet so it went in the tin.

Last month
£20 pay out from Quidco was withdrawn and put in the tin.
£50 saved by not spending out on coffees, lunches and petrol as been off work recovering shoulder surgery - withdrawn and put in the tin.
Friend gave me £5 for getting her some cheap stuff off eBay compared to shops.

January
Biggest ones have been from Quidco - £94 cashback, £100 bonus, another £30 cashback but they have gone towards tickets and not in the tin.
Another £40 or so from shopping savings went in the tin.
Raided DH's pockets and found 5 £2 coins.


----------



## saddler andy

My birthday yesterday got another $215 to add to the pot!


----------



## tinkerbells mum

We got back from a fantastic trip on Saturday and are already planning the next one.  I started a new savings pot just before this trip.  I came home with $211 so that has gone straight in for next time xx


----------



## catherine

I've added quite a bit of money over the last couple of weeks, but I keep forgetting to come on this thread and post!


----------



## saddler andy

I have, for whatever reason, decided to go for a long weekend to Magaluf with some of the chaps from football. 

Funds have deceased considerably.


----------



## LeaversOnTour

Is it too late to join in?  I have been following the post for a while, and now we have our pot and a date/target to reach all the more incentive. 

Hubby is 40 next year - fear we may have to give Disney a miss during our usual time of January next year, so I am looking at doing a "suprise" trip in December next year for his Bday.

There are 5 - soon to be 6 of us so is going to be a COSTLY trip next time around


----------



## thestevied

Haven't updated on here for ages. We now have $580 jointly (taxi, drink, tip money) and I have $510 saved. 

We also have a jar full of £2 coins which has nearly £200 in and a bottle of coppers which has about £80. By the time we go (10 weeks today) that should be enough for us to have $1000 minimum jointly, I hope to have about $1000 and so does the wife. I think we're taking more than we'll need as we're on the dining plan but plan to do lots of shopping. We've already booked extra luggage allowance for the return flight with virgin!


----------



## LiquidSunshine

Hello - can I join in please?


----------



## Zeebs

Would love to join in, I have a pot already but have been very slack putting anything in it.  Although now attempting to book a trip for next May.

Kirsten


----------



## baylie666

I have not got long to go now 79days and counting!

I have £410 in bank odds and ends 'pot'
I have £300 in seperate savings account
I ahve £100 in cash stashed in an actual physical pot


----------

